# WTF is going on with Ottawa???!!!???



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't get a hotel over there to save my life. The 16th and 17th - no problem. The 18th and 19th? Nope.

I'm looking at $700/night hotels at this point and the RCMP is NOT going to pay for_ that_.

Is there something going on over there that I should know about?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm there for a visit.... I'm kind of a big deal


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, they thought I was gonna show up and maybe piss in a few parking lots so prices went up. I cancelled but it'll be a few weeks before prices come down again.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

We just got back from Ottawa. 2 nights in an AirBnB in Gatineau. Family of 4, $90.00 night, and my 18 year old son drank legally in the restaurants. All is good!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

There's some sort of running thing on the weekend, but I can't understand why the business days are booked solid - everywhere.



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> I'm there for a visit.... I'm kind of a big deal


Let's be real, you're probably just going to watch wardo pee.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

you can crash on my couch for 695


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

lmao.......


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

This whole year with the 150th celebrations have been nuts. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe there is an international conference?

I have only done airb'n'b once, it was a positive experience.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I recently learned, via a podcast, why it's called AirBnB. The founders were facing a sudden rent hike on their place in San Francisco. IIRC, they were also losing one of their roommates that they split the place with. Long story short, there was a design conference in town, and every single hotel was booked solid, so they put an ad on Craigslist or something, and offered up room at their place _on an airbed_ for a modest price. And that's why it is Airb & B - an airbed and breakfast.

What part of the city do you need to be in? I'm happy to poke around. Or if you behave yourself, you're always welcome to stay at Casa di Hammer. We've accommodated various forum folks before.

As for what's on from the 18th to 19th, I have no idea.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Comfort Inn in Gatineau is 6km away and it's $116 a night


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My cousin lives in Ottawa.

If you want I can call him the day you're going there and let him know you're staying at his place. I'm sure he'll be ok with it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

NB_Terry said:


> Comfort Inn in Gatineau is 6km away and it's $116 a night


I booked in gatineau just in case I couldn't find a place closer to the RCMP headquarters. Now I ended up right across from the RCMP after 2 hours of phone calls.

I got a call from their head of surveillance telling me to call this number ASAP and they have all the nights available at $135/night (gov of canada guest rate). I called right away and they sold while I was on hold.

So, I ended up booking a place 100 meters from the above at $145/night, but the guest rate doesn't apply to my last night, so I have to pay $450. Again, wtf?

@mhammer, I may take you up on that offer for the last night...but in the words of antoine dodson, "hide your wife, hide your kids..." 

I looked up airbnb. So you're staying at some random person's house? That seems a little odd to me. It's too late for me to delve any further into that.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I heard you can sleep in the hedges at the CSIS building, and no one will bat an eye


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I booked in gatineau just in case I couldn't find a place closer to the RCMP headquarters. Now I ended up right across from the RCMP after 2 hours of phone calls.
> 
> I got a call from their head of surveillance telling me to call this number ASAP and they have all the nights available at $135/night (gov of canada guest rate). I called right away and they sold while I was on hold.
> 
> ...


Should I assume this is the RCMP HQ in Vanier, just across the highway from the train station? Will you have a vehicle? My invitation is offered in good faith, but note that we are on the complete other side of the city from that particular location. Right near Lee Valley Tools HQ and IKEA, but far from the RCMP.

The problem with Air B&B is often not what they _are_, but rather what they are _not_, and that is affordable rental housing for folks who can't afford to buy a house. To much affordable rental housing has been bought up by folks who leverage them into essentially unlicensed hotel suites. They put in some basic furniture, and rent it out. a night at a time. But they don't live there. The original idea behind Air B&B was that someone had a spare bedroom, or "Well, we're going to be on holiday for 3 weeks, so maybe someone would be interested in staying at our place for a modest fee while we're gone." Sadly, it has drifted from that premise in many places. As with any unmonitored transactions, the owner takes as much of a risk as the renter. My kid used Air B&B when he went to a conference in Edmonton earlier this year. Apart from some confusion about where the house key was actually located, he found it pleasant.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Ask Justin if you can crash at his pad. I think he's away this weekend too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Should I assume this is the RCMP HQ in Vanier, just across the highway from the train station? Will you have a vehicle? My invitation is offered in good faith, but note that we are on the complete other side of the city from that particular location. Right near Lee Valley Tools HQ and IKEA, but far from the RCMP.
> 
> The problem with Air B&B is often not what they _are_, but rather what they are _not_, and that is affordable rental housing for folks who can't afford to buy a house. To much affordable rental housing has been bought up by folks who leverage them into essentially unlicensed hotel suites. They put in some basic furniture, and rent it out. a night at a time. But they don't live there. The original idea behind Air B&B was that someone had a spare bedroom, or "Well, we're going to be on holiday for 3 weeks, so maybe someone would be interested in staying at our place for a modest fee while we're gone." Sadly, it has drifted from that premise in many places. As with any unmonitored transactions, the owner takes as much of a risk as the renter. My kid used Air B&B when he went to a conference in Edmonton earlier this year. Apart from some confusion about where the house key was actually located, he found it pleasant.


Yep, not my cup of tea.

That's right. Typically, they try to keep me downtown to enjoy the city, but it's 100% booked. So, I'll be driving in from there and then parking in the city. 

I'll have my truck, so I can get around pretty easy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LanceT said:


> Ask Justin if you can crash at his pad. I think he's away this weekend too.


Ha, for a second I thought you meant Budda.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

We just stayed a week in Hells Kitchen (Manhatten, 3 blocks from Times Square) at an airbnb. My wife and daughter booked it, i was scared shitless it was a ripoff and 5 of us would arrive in NYC with nowhere to go. Nope, awesome experience and lots cheaper for a reasonable (it was old, but clean) 3br apartment than any hotel would have been, at least within 30 miles.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Ha, for a second I thought you meant Budda.


Me too!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> Ask Justin if you can crash at his pad. I think he's away this weekend too.


Needs new background for his shirtless selfies. Last new year's selfies cost us $127,000 for 7days on an all-expenses paid vacation to a rich dude's island. 

Sussex Drive's airb&b will likely be THE most expensive one around.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Air BnB works because of feedback. Just like eBay. Too much trouble and nobody will want you ( both visiting and hosting). I like it. Especially for repeat stays.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey buddy, Gatineau is your best bet as far as pricing and availability. But the drive into Ottawa early mornings is a bit slow so just be aware. Hope you sort this out and enjoy the city.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Yep, not my cup of tea.
> 
> That's right. Typically, they try to keep me downtown to enjoy the city, but it's 100% booked. So, I'll be driving in from there and then parking in the city.
> 
> I'll have my truck, so I can get around pretty easy.


There should be a bunch of decent places on St. Laurent Blvd., which is only a 5-8min drive from the RCMP HQ.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> There should be a bunch of decent places on St. Laurent Blvd., which is only a 5-8min drive from the RCMP HQ.


I wonder if anything southern part of Ottawa would be good also?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Its folk festival and the big "army run", I think the army run is the likely culprit.

Home - Army Run


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I looked up airbnb. So you're staying at some random person's house? That seems a little odd to me. It's too late for me to delve any further into that.


Yes but not all include a breakfast. We have used it twice and both experiences have been good AND affordable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are actually a lot of nice "regular" B & Bs in the Sandy Hill area, very close to where you would have normally stayed in a hotel.

While the Army Run and Citifolk are good guesses, they both conclude on the 17th, and our comrade's difficulties in securing lodgings have been for the 18th and 19th. So I'm not sure those two events are the explanation.

And I know Ottawa is not running "Chase the Ace".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

StratCat said:


> Yes but not all include a breakfast. We have used it twice and both experiences have been good AND affordable.


I wonder if they give you an invoice? I also wonder how they're perceived from a professional perspective? 

I'm completely out of the loop on this, so I assume in my ignorance that it would give off a 'hostel-like' vibe. Nevertheless, I'm booked now, but I'd still like to learn more (eventually).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> There are actually a lot of nice "regular" B & Bs in the Sandy Hill area, very close to where you would have normally stayed in a hotel.
> 
> While the Army Run and Citifolk are good guesses, they both conclude on the 17th, and our comrade's difficulties in securing lodgings have been for the 18th and 19th. So I'm not sure those two events are the explanation.
> 
> And I know Ottawa is not running "Chase the Ace".


I checked into a couple, but when I saw a "3 star" classification, I couldn't help but think about how many pubes I'd find in my sheets.

I'm definitely gonna ask everybody in the hotel on monday/tuesday why they are there.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

We should have a meet and greet!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> We should have a meet and greet!


Sadly, my only free time is monday from about 10am to about 4pm which is when most people are working. If anyone is free to hang, go to lunch or let me violate your gear, I'm game.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> We should have a meet and greet!


I'm in for a meetup the evening of the 17th. I'm in town for meetings on the 18th and 19th. Not sure what hotel I'm in. Usually stay at the Delta downtown but the meetings are out near the airport so they may have booked me out there somewhere.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Sadly, my only free time is monday from about 10am to about 4pm which is when most people are working. If anyone is free to hang, go to lunch or let me violate your gear, I'm game.


Pity. I'll have to be at work or else I'd join you and even let you violate my gear (ever played an actual 59 Bassman?)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> I'm in for a meetup the evening of the 17th. I'm in town for meetings on the 18th and 19th. Not sure what hotel I'm in. Usually stay at the Delta downtown but the meetings are out near the airport so they may have booked me out there somewhere.





mhammer said:


> Pity. I'll have to be at work or else I'd join you and even let you violate my gear (ever played an actual 59 Bassman?)


If you can co-ordinate something for the 17th, I could possibly make it as well. I'm bringing another forumite on this trip, so I'll have to double check with him and see if he'd like to go.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Pity. I'll have to be at work or else I'd join you and even let you violate my gear (ever played an actual 59 Bassman?)


Really? Now I _gotta_ make this happen


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Have to be Sunday evening for me. I'm coming from the west coast so I lose three hours on the flight. Leave here at 9:30 am pdt and land in Ottawa at 5:00 pm edt. By the time I get settled and get something to eat it will be around 7:00 pm.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Kerry Brown said:


> Have to be Sunday evening for me. I'm coming from the west coast so I lose three hours on the flight. Leave here at 9:30 am pdt and land in Ottawa at 5:00 pm edt. By the time I get settled and get something to eat it will be around 7:00 pm.


Just check in on the thread. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Keep me in the loop, gents.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Would Sunday at evening work then? September 17th?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sunday evening is a go. I'll have to leave the coordinating to you guys, since I have no idea where anything is in relation to everything else 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What's the pref? Restaurant? Bar? Downtown Ottawa? Airport? If there aren't too many, could always do my place too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> What's the pref? Restaurant? Bar? Downtown Ottawa? Airport?


I'll be having dinner and then making my way over. I'm thinking a bar. Anywhere that makes sense for everyone who plans to show. Maybe we can decide mid-week when we have a better idea of who's able to make it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Heart and Crown HNG^%$ (this site's emojis suck).


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

*WTF is going on with Ottawa???!!!???*

Has there ever been something going on in Ottawa ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> Heart and Crown HNG^%$ (this site's emojis suck).


There are three of them. I think a less lonely time would be achieved by identifying one.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Byward


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> *WTF is going on with Ottawa???!!!???*
> 
> Has there ever been something going on in Ottawa ?


I was in Ottawa once maybe early 80s to see Tull but it was cancelled because Anderson's voice blew out and was never the same again. Anyway, so we're driving around looking for something to do and I pull over and ask some guy where's the downtown and says yer in it. I think we crossed the river and toured bars and strip joints till 2 am or whatever then I drove back to TO in my 74 Impala foot to the floor all they way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2017)

The Rainbow Bistro in the market should have live music Sunday night. Probably an open stage. You guys could get up and play some tunes live on stage! (Or just sit back and enjoy the show...)


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

adcandour said:


> There's some sort of running thing on the weekend, but I can't understand why the business days are booked solid - everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The Army Run is that weekend...so they are all probably booked for that...
Ill be there...but at family's house...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wardo said:


> I was in Ottawa once maybe early 80s to see Tull but it was cancelled because Anderson's voice blew out and was never the same again. Anyway, so we're driving around looking for something to do and I pull over and ask some guy where's the downtown and says yer in it. I think we crossed the river and toured bars and strip joints till 2 am or whatever then I drove back to TO in my 74 Impala foot to the floor all they way.



Back then Hull was 'the' place to party but things have changed some except for the strip joints.LOL. Now Ottawa has really come around offering so much night life and all that comes with it. The market area has a ton of bars and restaurants, Westboro has all the little café's and boutiques if you are into that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I was in Ottawa once maybe early 80s to see Tull but it was cancelled because Anderson's voice blew out and was never the same again. Anyway, so we're driving around looking for something to do and I pull over and ask some guy where's the downtown and says yer in it. I think we crossed the river and toured bars and strip joints till 2 am or whatever then I drove back to TO in my 74 Impala foot to the floor all they way.


They're all gone now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to work on the market, back when it _was_ a market (my grandpa would buy live chickens there), and when the pawnshops there were where you went to buy your music gear. It has been seriously upgraded since then, though normally a bit too ci-chi for my tastes. But if a person wishes to, one can eat rather well there. I only get down there maybe once in a year.

And yes, Richard/Player99 is correct. Sunday night is open blues jam, with scheduled performers on other nights. Haven't been there in 15 years, but it's a decent spot.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Player99 said:


> The Rainbow Bistro in the market should have live music Sunday night. Probably an open stage. You guys could get up and play some tunes live on stage! (Or just sit back and enjoy the show...)


I like this idea.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I like the idea of checking out the bar jam. I think I'm staying out by the airport so it'll be a $30 cab ride each way for me. What is the transit like from the airport to the Byward Market? Normally I stay at the Delta and I often walk over to the market area. I'll find out what hotel I'm at tomorrow.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> I like the idea of checking out the bar jam. I think I'm staying out by the airport so it'll be a $30 cab ride each way for me. What is the transit like from the airport to the Byward Market? Normally I stay at the Delta and I often walk over to the market area. I'll find out what hotel I'm at tomorrow.


Uber will be half the cost.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I like the idea of checking out the bar jam. I think I'm staying out by the airport so it'll be a $30 cab ride each way for me. What is the transit like from the airport to the Byward Market? Normally I stay at the Delta and I often walk over to the market area. I'll find out what hotel I'm at tomorrow.


The municipal bus (#97) goes from the airport to downtown (and then on out to the west end of the city). Pretty fast. I think it's $3.40 for a single trip. Although if this thing works out, I can swing by and pick you up on the way in. I'll see if member amagras (Andrei) is available to take up another seat in the car.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

mhammer said:


> The municipal bus (#97) goes from the airport to downtown (and then on out to the west end of the city). Pretty fast. I think it's $3.40 for a single trip. Although if this thing works out, I can swing by and pick you up on the way in. I'll see if member amagras (Andrei) is available to take up another seat in the car.


Turns out I am booked into the Delta downtown on Lyon. I can walk to the market from there but if you are going by there a ride would be appreciated.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> Turns out I am booked into the Delta downtown on Lyon. I can walk to the market from there but if you are going by there a ride would be appreciated.


I can probably do that. We'll coordinate on the weekend.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

So are we meeting at the Rainbow in the Market Sunday at 19:00? I can make it. Does anyone know much about Gibson SGs? I'd like to bring one that I can't figure out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Let's confirm this, because I'm sensing two different plans. Are we convening at The Rainbow, or at the Heart & Crown pub?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm in for sure just let me know where and when.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> So are we meeting at the Rainbow in the Market Sunday at 19:00? I can make it. Does anyone know much about Gibson SGs? I'd like to bring one that I can't figure out.


I've owned quite a few but any major work I get my guy to look at. I have seen most of the problems that come up. What is the problem?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> I've owned quite a few but any major work I get my guy to look at. I have seen most of the problems that come up. What is the problem?


I don't know what it is. It's got the neck of a Special, the pickguard of a standard and someone added vintage tuners. I can't figure out what it really is.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> I'm in for sure just let me know where and when.


I think the last consensus was the Rainbow Bistro in the Market. I'll call them later and see if I can get reservations for what, four of us?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> I'm in for sure just let me know where and when.


And if I'm picking you up, we're either going to have to know where everyone else is, or we're going to have to work awfully hard to have something to talk about for the rest of the evening. 

I have a tentative arrangement to pick up forum member Andrei/amagras before I swing by Kerry's hotel. So that would make 5 in total.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> I don't know what it is. It's got the neck of a Special, the pickguard of a standard and someone added vintage tuners. I can't figure out what it really is.


What year. The pick guards were all over the place. There are many. many different special versions. Generally if the inlays are dots and the pickups are uncovered it's a special of some sort but not always  If the fret board is bound and the inlays are not dot it is probably not a special.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It's a 2011 with P-90s.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like a 60's Tribute.

2011 sg 60's tribute - Google Search


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That's what I thought too but why replace the tone/vol knobs? They don't match that model. Oh, and neither does the pickguard. Mine has white trim.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> That's what I thought too but why replace the tone/vol knobs? They don't match that model. Oh, and neither does the pickguard. Mine has white trim.


Changing pick guards and knobs is a pretty common mod with SG's. It's a cheap way to make the guitar a little different. It was probably done when the tuners were done. The 60's Tributes are great sounding guitars so the pickups and electronics are usually left stock. If you search through Google images in the search I posted you'll see a few like yours.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Checked with the Rainbow, they don't take reservations but the lineup looks interesting for Sunday.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Bring your guitars boys  Here's what Stacie sent me from the club:

_It is the open blues jam from 4-7, cover is $3.
After 8:30 it is an open mic with some of Ottawa's finest talent dropping in. And there is no cover. _


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I might go

uh, let me go and ask my wife......


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in. I'll have to go over this tomorrow night. I'm absolutely burnt out at the moment. I gotta pm someone my cell number to keep me in the loop. I'll be with forum member daniel gorman.

Will we be able to chat, or is the music loud?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I won't go, I have my second Cuban cold of the season (imported by someone else). You guys have fun and share some pictures!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

You guys should all quit your jobs, form a band and hit the road.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

adcandour said:


> I'm in. I'll have to go over this tomorrow night. I'm absolutely burnt out at the moment. I gotta pm someone my cell number to keep me in the loop. I'll be with forum member daniel gorman.
> 
> Will we be able to chat, or is the music loud?


Depends on who is playing and where you are sitting. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll try to get there a bit early providing the Army Run doesn't stop me from getting downtown. I'll wear a blue L&M T-Shirt with guitars on the front and an Leather Outback Hat. My underwear will be.....uh, never mind. If you see people in their skivvies, turn around and run.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Player99 said:


> You guys should all quit your jobs, form a band and hit the road.


I don't know if 8 guys all playing so-so guitar would get many gigs. We'd at least need to find a drummer. 

Sorry you can't make it, Andrei. I'll be in my customary overalls and red t-shirt. What time would yu like to be picked up, Kerry?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I don't know if 8 guys all playing so-so guitar would get many gigs. We'd at least need to find a drummer.
> 
> Sorry you can't make it, Andrei. I'll be in my customary overalls and red t-shirt. What time would yu like to be picked up, Kerry?


My plane gets in at 5:00 PM. I have to get downtown form the airport, check in to the hotel, and grab something to eat. Does 7:00 PM work? I'll pm you my cell number.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That can work just fine.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

So, should I be there for 8 or sooner? I think I'll be throwing on a sparrows t-shirt depending on temp.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

adcandour said:


> So, should I be there for 8 or sooner? I think I'll be throwing on a sparrows t-shirt depending on temp.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I'll be there around 7. Wife may tag along.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> I'll be there around 7. Wife may tag along.


Sounds good. I'm going to grab a coffee and watch a crappy hotel movie and then cab it over.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Need a lift?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Just got in and checked into the Delta. Looking forward to putting some faces to names. I'll be wearing the hat in my profile picture.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> Need a lift?


Sorry, I'm not getting notifications. I'm at the courtyard Marriott east (or something close to that name, ha). If you're close by, sure, but I don't mind cabbing it and dont want you going out of your way. If you're close, pm me. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Sorry, I'm not getting notifications. I'm at the courtyard Marriott east (or something close to that name, ha). If you're close by, sure, but I don't mind cabbing it and dont want you going out of your way. If you're close, pm me. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Great time tonight meeting some forum members and putting faces and names to forum handles. Thanks guys.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Absolutely. Was a blast. Next time we can go to my place and play guitars. I'm super impressed with the knowledge of these guys.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I had a great time too. Thanks.

I'll be heading over to Steve's Music store at some point today, since I'm going through guitar withdrawal. 

But I'm also looking for an Electronics place where I can look for some resistors for my amp like we were talking about. Do you guys now of any nearby?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Hey guys, I had a great time too. Thanks.
> 
> I'll be heading over to Steve's Music store at some point today, since I'm going through guitar withdrawal.
> 
> ...


Active Electronics on Merivale or maybe even Steves?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Active Electronics on Merivale or maybe even Steves?


I don't think Active is around anymore. Maybe you can see at NextGen although they don't operate a storefront, but if you know what you are looking for maybe you can call to pickup. The only other parts place I can think of is Reset Electronics on Baxter Rd (417 and Pinecrest - faces the 417)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Hey guys, I had a great time too. Thanks.
> 
> I'll be heading over to Steve's Music store at some point today, since I'm going through guitar withdrawal.
> 
> ...


I had fun too. Pity you guys missed the last performer that Kerry and I saw. Amodest geezer who simply introduced himself as having moved from PEI to Ottawa a year ago, and proceeded to do his best OPete Townsend on a backwards left-handed acoustic. And it was pretty dang good.

Active will not likely have what you want/need, unless it is somewhere in a Velleman "variety-pack" package of 1/2W carbon comps.
Given where you are staying, there is a place on the other side of the Queensway, near where you're staying, named Gervais Electronics. ( Home - Gervais Electronics ) that might have the specific values you need, without requiring purchase of a whole lot that you don't. Reset Electronics USED TO BE at the location described, about 6 years ago, but moved to another out-of-the-way location, faded away, and doesn't exist anymore.

Incidentally, you may find this of interest: What is the brown sound and why do guitarists love it? - PowerOn

EDIT: And this too: The Secret Life of Pots


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

@mhammer - My bad, shows you how often I mess with electronics anymore. I googled "electronics baxter rd ottawa" and it came up with Reset. A subsequent search for Reset Electronics came back with an address on Jamie Ave (Hunt Club and Merivale) and "permanently closed"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No problem. Chuck would have likely declined to go there, given how many better (and closer) options exist in the GTA. I'll suggest either Sayal, out in Mississauga, or Honson or Creatron, on College just west of Spadina.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I had fun too. Pity you guys missed the last performer that Kerry and I saw. Amodest geezer who simply introduced himself as having moved from PEI to Ottawa a year ago, and proceeded to do his best OPete Townsend on a backwards left-handed acoustic. And it was pretty dang good.
> 
> Active will not likely have what you want/need, unless it is somewhere in a Velleman "variety-pack" package of 1/2W carbon comps.
> Given where you are staying, there is a place on the other side of the Queensway, near where you're staying, named Gervais Electronics. ( Home - Gervais Electronics ) that might have the specific values you need, without requiring purchase of a whole lot that you don't. Reset Electronics USED TO BE at the location described, about 6 years ago, but moved to another out-of-the-way location, faded away, and doesn't exist anymore.
> ...


Yeah, that 7:00 am meeting was a bit of a bummer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time!

@adcandour If you can't find the resistors you are looking for, there is a small, local shop that has lots of carbon comps packaged in specific values for about $2.00 -$3.00 for a pkg. of 10 (IIRC). 

I'd be happy to try and get what you are looking for and mail them to you.

Enjoy Ottawa!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah, that 7:00 am meeting was a bit of a bummer.


I don't know how much clarity anyone could expect at that hour. I'm one of those people who believes that "Bright and early" is an oxymoron.

"You expect me to be bright AND early? Nuh-unh, ain't happening. Not at that hour. Pick one or the other, but you can't have both."

But then, if 7:00 AM meetings are common in your organization, that could explain an awful lot.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great time!
> 
> @adcandour If you can't find the resistors you are looking for, there is a small, local shop that has lots of carbon comps packaged in specific values for about $2.00 -$3.00 for a pkg. of 10 (IIRC).
> 
> ...


Much appreciated, Dave. Thanks.

I just left the Gervais with everything I need. I would have bought more soldering skills, if they sold it, but I'm thinking this shouldn't be too difficult.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Much appreciated, Dave. Thanks.
> 
> I just left the Gervais with everything I need. I would have bought more soldering skills, if they sold it, but I'm thinking this shouldn't be too difficult.


Success!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I don't know how much clarity anyone could expect at that hour. I'm one of those people who believes that "Bright and early" is an oxymoron.
> 
> "You expect me to be bright AND early? Nuh-unh, ain't happening. Not at that hour. Pick one or the other, but you can't have both."
> 
> But then, if 7:00 AM meetings are common in your organization, that could explain an awful lot.


Ha, I know what you mean. No, not common. Lunch hour and after hours meetings are much more common


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

1SweetRide said:


> Ha, I know what you mean. No, not common. Lunch hour and after hours meetings are much more common


You mustn't have the pleasure of having to directly deal with colleagues and contractors in Ireland, Sweden, India, Korea and China that all need regular "meetings" via Skype. 5am conference calls are a real treat.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife recently had a 6AM conference call with a European organization. She had to arrange for special permission to enter her building before 6. Don't any of those people have meetings in the afternoon?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Not in my company, despite a large presence in CET time zone. They seem to book meetings so they can be gone by 4 so there are a lot of 6 or 7am. 8 or 8:30am wouldn't be unreasonable but it never seems to happen.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

So, I found out what's going on. 2 things:

1) Some health/pallative care assembly (300 guests in my hotel)

2) Costco function (2000 visitors)




Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Too bad I had band practice last Sunday. It would've been nice to meet you guys.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

adcandour said:


> So, I found out what's going on. 2 things:
> 
> 1) Some health/pallative care assembly (300 guests in my hotel)
> 
> 2) Costco function (2000 visitors)


Did you get invited to more parties? You're such an animal


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> So, I found out what's going on. 2 things:
> 
> 1) Some health/pallative care assembly (300 guests in my hotel)
> 
> 2) Costco function (2000 visitors)


Ah, Costco. It was really for only an intimate group of 30, but they decided to invite a year's supply of people, to save even more.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

8 pages and i have an answer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

8 pages and i have an answer.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Hope for them that it wasn't all Laffs fans there to witness the pre-season opener last night.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm back today, but visited intercontinental music ltd before leaving (since it was close by).

That guy is selling chinese copies branded "Baron" or "Infinity" for the same price as the originals. A $2000 PRS copy? 

No cell phones. No playing for more than 5 minutes without asking. Worst salesman ever. Very bad vibe.

The only good thing I took from it was that the chinese LP copies with the set necks had a lot of potential. Fret board/frets need a bit of work and I'm sure the wiring and pups need an upgrade, but it felt solid. Not $1400 solid, however.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Never heard of them. No have no desire to go see them. They weren’t branded Gibson were they?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

1SweetRide said:


> Never heard of them. No have no desire to go see them. They weren’t branded Gibson were they?


No, only the names mentioned above that I saw. A couple more weird ones as well. 

It also looked like they were selling chinese AMP copies. If I had more time and felt welcome, I would have tried them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I'm back today, but visited intercontinental music ltd before leaving (since it was close by).
> 
> That guy is selling chinese copies branded "Baron" or "Infinity" for the same price as the originals. A $2000 PRS copy?
> 
> ...


That place is legendary here for having unrecognizable brands, unjustifiable prices, and being rather unfriendly toward customers. It's one of those places that if I thought "Hmm, I have nothing else to do today. I think I'll go visit music stores.", I would NOT visit.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It's one of those places that if I thought "Hmm, I have nothing else to do today. I think I'll go visit music stores.", I would NOT visit.


Next time, @adcandour might want to consider visiting Lauzon Music. ( Lauzon Music | Ottawa Music Store, Pianos, Guitars, Amps, Repairs, Lessons, Used & New | Ottawa, Ontario Music Store )
What a beautiful store and very friendly, informed staff! 
I bought 3 (yes, I splurged and decided to get 3) guitar picks there.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Another store that doesn't seem to get much press here is Fleet Sound (Bexley Place, Bells Corners). They've always treated me well even as a clueless newbie that I am.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Another place I’ve never heard of either. Agree with Lauzon. Have bought two guitars and a couple of amps from them. Sean Finkler is top notch.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I like Lauzon, but last time I looked around I didn't see a guitar under a grand. Nice to look at, but way out of my league.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> I like Lauzon, but last time I looked around I didn't see a guitar under a grand. Nice to look at, but way out of my league.


Keep an eye on their used stuff. They'll sometimes make you a deal but generally, yeah, too expensive for me most times too.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Been going to Fleetsound for over a decade now. They now have Fender guitars and amps. Good guys over there. If you are into heavy metal, John Ricci of Exciter works there. Cool guy.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I always wonder "who" he was. Now I know. Fleet was going to get Gibson brands and apparently had a big PO all ready to go and Yorkville told them "maybe next year" so they told Yorkville to piss up a rope and they'll bring in PRS instead.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Another place I’ve never heard of either. Agree with Lauzon. Have bought two guitars and a couple of amps from them. Sean Finkler is top notch.


About 20 some odd years ago Fleet Sound was a store in the basement of the small commercial building at the end of the street I lived on. Back then they only sold audio equipment, primally to bars and restaurants. I used to drop in every couple of weeks to see what used stuff had come in. One day I scored a pair of Tannoy studio monitors that I still own and use today. 
The owner was a great guy that provided awesome service and treated all the clients the same whether you were a millionaire and some poor University punk. I'm glad to see that their move out to west end has helped them grow into the business they are today. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

